# Fungus?



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

I found this on one of my manzanita branches. Could someone help identify this? Not going to lie it looks like silly string.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

Not a fungus but a slime mold. Natural, normal, ephemeral: Enjoy them while they last.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Not a fungus but a slime mold. Natural, normal, ephemeral: Enjoy them while they last.


Oh wow, that’s neat. Nice to see in a bioactive tank. Sometimes I see different mushrooms and odd objects that grow.


----------



## Lovelyk (Feb 7, 2021)

Cool! I hope to someday see some slime mold emerge in my viv...


----------

